# bearings for abu



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

i have an abu garcia 6500c3 that i was wanting to upgrade the bearings in. witch ones would yall recommend?


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Boca bearings, abec 5. You can replace the spool bearings but it won't help casting distance at all if thats what you are looking to do with a bearing upgrade


----------



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

thanks man and what do i need to do to maximize the reel


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

You can go bonkers upgrading your reel but the end result isn't worth it IMHO. The Abu round reels have been around a looong time because of their simple design and quality materials. The fully engaged level wind system is its strength and downfall at the same time. Because the level wind goes back and forth during the cast, anything to reduce weight or friction will benefit the reel performance. Things you can do are; add a dual bearing supported level wind, polish the level wind and inside its carrier, use oil on the level wind and meshing gears ( no gease), add a ceramic pawl, add a bearing supported cog wheel and polish the spool shaft tips and pressure plates they rub against along with the inside of the pinion gear. I've read about (but have been unable to locate) aluminium line guides that weigh 1/3 of the stockers that really make these reels sing. I got a 5501c3 I've upgraded the level wind on (about $45) and a 5601c4 and the difference between the 2 is minimal so I suggest you consider just selling your c3 and buying the c4...you may be money ahead in the long run.( The c4 has one bearing on the level wind as well as a six pin centrifugal spool drag) Search the internet on guys that hot rod these reels and you'll be amazed at the lengths they go to and the results speak for themselves.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

I've got an old 6500C. I installed Boca Abec 5 bearing plus the level wind support bearings, cog wheel bearing and polishing that Crabtrap suggested and had excellent results. Also added a power handle to replace the dinky handle it came with. Yeah it might have been smarter to buy a new model ABU, but it was a fun project.


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

save your money and buy a shimano...


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

txorange61 said:


> save your money and buy a shimano...


Who is this guy?ðŸ˜ You obviously haven't used an Abu Garcia round baitcaster before.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

fishing-guru said:


> Who is this guy?ðŸ˜ You obviously haven't used an Abu Garcia round baitcaster before.


I have owned, and still own a couple of ABU's. Old but still work. Nothing like a Shimano though.Agree with txorange :smile:


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Aah, the old Abu vs "the other brand" debate...gotta love it LOL To each their own I suppose. I agree rjc that building up an oldie but a goodie is very satisfying abet costly at times but hey, its our hobby (and a relatively cheap one at that)


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Ambassadeurs have their place in my arsenal. Bulletproof and can cast a country mile. Shimano citica 200e super tuned is what I primarily use, but I have to have my Ambassadeurs for jetty, striper, and catfish angling.


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

fishing-guru said:


> Who is this guy?ðŸ˜ You obviously haven't used an Abu Garcia round baitcaster before.


I like to spool them with some 100lb mono and use it as an anchor sometimes... Does that count??? ðŸ˜œ


----------



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

so i sold the reel and got me the 6600c4 whats the first thing yall would suggest i upgrade first?


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

txrednecktx said:


> so i sold the reel and got me the 6600c4 whats the first thing yall would suggest i upgrade first?


I would take it apart and give it a cleaning. Get all the factory grease off the levelwind, pawl and cog wheel, (lube with oil...I like royal purple syn 32), remove spool bearings, clean and oil, clean and oil spool drag pins/weights, polish inside of pinion gear, clean off all factory gear grease and replace with new, remove drag washers and lightly grease with drag grease ( I use shimano drag grease). Reassemble and enjoy
edit-here's a link to rebuilding a 6600c3 that may be helpful...note the changes on your c4 during disassembly
http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=1512.0


----------



## dredwards (May 17, 2011)

Brag well, what size line do you use for jetty fishing?
Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is the link to my 6600 C4 I did last year when I found the Alan Tani website. 
http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=4738.0

Basically, I took the main gears from a 6500 C3 to re-gear the 6600 from the 6:3:1 to a 5:3:1 giving it more torque.

I've recently did another one for the Wife. Both reels also have the ABEC5 ceramic bearings, dual level wind bearings, Smoooth Drag Carbontex washers and everything polished inside and out.

George on here upgraded the first one after I did the gear change out and it is smooth and fast. You can grab the level wind and make the reel spin.

It also spins for 11 seconds with your fingers.

Sure, the Shimanos are built for speed, but I love the Garcias and the upgrades you can do to them.

We use 65lb braid on all ours at the Jetties.

I've hauled it a 5 foot Blacktip with that 6600 and had a blast doing it.

Video of me hauling in a Blacktip with that reel on an Ugly Stick.






Sent from my iPhone 4.9 using Tapatalk 2


----------

